# Irratic rpms and car jerks when coming to complete stop



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok guys its been a year since ive had this problem (last winter) but it poped up again so here i am asking all you that know stuff about engine. THis is the problem:

No matter if i warm up the car or not..if i start driving and come to a complete stop let say at the light..the RPMs dont drop when you press the brake and it feels like driving a stick even tho i have auto tranny. 
Anyway when that happens the car jerks and when im almost at the complete stop the car starts jerking and the RPMs drop to like 400 and then in about a second go back to 800 or so. 
I am guessing it is my transmission but i am not completely sure of that. 
Any help would be highly appreciated cause i donno what to do at all.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I could be the throttle cable sticking.

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm but would it only happen when im coming to a complete stop?
I could be going 60 and let of the gas and hit the brake and it will be fine


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes, it can still be the cable. It usually sticks just before the butterfly valve is completely closed so the engine 'idles' at 1500-2000rpm. You won't notice this at 60mph, only when you come to a stop. Try putting the car in neutral when you come to a stop and see if the engine is running too fast. 

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when i put the engine in neutral the RPMs stay little bit high at first and then they drop to normal Idle at like 800rpms or so

edit: how do i fix the cable? if that infact is the problem


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> when i put the engine in neutral the RPMs stay little bit high at first and then they drop to normal Idle at like 800rpms or so
> 
> edit: how do i fix the cable? if that infact is the problem


Here is a thread about the throttle cable.

Another possibility is the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS) needs adjustment:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51103

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks a lot man, ill check those threads out


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........rpm sensor on the tranny..........2 of my buds had the same problem. pretty simple repair.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how do i fix it?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ........rpm sensor on the tranny..........2 of my buds had the same problem. pretty simple repair.


went to the dealer and they told me that the rmp , revolution sensor doessn't show up for my engine 1.6L. Plus it costs like $150 
So now i dont even know if i have the sensor or i dont.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> went to the dealer and they told me that the rmp , revolution sensor doessn't show up for my engine 1.6L. Plus it costs like $150
> So now i dont even know if i have the sensor or i dont.


According to the B14 FSM, the trans on the B14 GA16DE (RLFO3A) does not use an rpm sensor. The trans on the B14 SR20DE (RE4FO3V) does use one.

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what the dealer told me oh well, ill try to reset the TPS to see if that works


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i tried to reset the TPS just like descirbed in the threads that you gave me the links to.
Im not sure if it working properly,in the instructions it sad that after you disconnect the sensor and then reconnect it after like 20 seconds, the RPMs are supposed to be high and then im supposed to wait like 1-3 minutes for it to drop. The problem is that the rpms dont increase they just drop to the normal idle after the sensor is reconnected.

The weirdest thing is that if the sensor is disconnected the car drives better than when it is conncted. I mean the rpms jump up and down around 60mph but when i come to a complete stop it doesn't shake that much and the rpms stay pretty high , about 1k or 1,100. I found that out by mistake, i guess i didn't plugin the sensor all the way in and the plug was like half way in. After i plugged it back in, the car started having the same problem as before when coming to a complete stop. My guess is that the TPS is bad and has to be replaced.


----------

